# Millermatic 200 w/SKP-35 Spool Size



## roadie33 (Mar 22, 2017)

I just picked up a Millermatic 200 last week and went to put on a roll of 8" 11lb spool and it slides on the Hub but there is nothing to hold it against the pin on the hub. it will slide off the pin to the outside and unroll.
Is there an adapter or something that goes over the Hub to keep the narrower spools in place?
I really don't want to have to buy a 33lb spool just to fit the hub.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 22, 2017)

If you go to Miller's website and get a copy of the manual I'd think that it would tell you the spool sizes that fit that machine. It may even offer up accessories to make the conversion. Good luck and happy welding.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 22, 2017)

Big welder=big spools.
Im sure you can fab up an adapter.  I keep .023, .035 and .045 flux core on the shelf all of the larger spools. The .035 is the work horse for 98% of the work I do.
Nothing worse than running out of wire resulting in work stoppage. The only problem is some neighbors have come to me to "borrow" a spool during their weekend projects when they run out of wire.  
TIP;  If you do have to change out wire size, make sure you store the wire in a plastic bag to keep moisture out. Any oxidation will cause you drama.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 22, 2017)

The 8" spools I have are the 2" bore and fit the hub correctly. Leftovers from previous welder. I'd hate to not be able to use them.
I have the manual but it doesn't show anything for the narrower spools, it does say something about using a compression spring for the 8" spools.
So far I cannot find anything about that compression spring or part number.

Just found this but still no Part number.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 23, 2017)

Sounds like you may need to make a trip to your local welding supplier. They may have universal adapters, I am only guessing at this point.


----------



## Ironken (Mar 23, 2017)

roadie33 said:


> The 8" spools I have are the 2" bore and fit the hub correctly. Leftovers from previous welder. I'd hate to not be able to use them.
> I have the manual but it doesn't show anything for the narrower spools, it does say something about using a compression spring for the 8" spools.
> So far I cannot find anything about that compression spring or part number.
> 
> ...







This is off my MM252. I would imagine the diameter to be correct and length to be similar being that they are both designed for 10# and 33# spools. BTW...I order my Miller hard parts from miller4less.com Free shipping over $50...if I remember correctly. Best prices that I have found.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks Ken,
I found the parts I need with that part number. 057745

Now I need to figure out which Bernard Gun I have.
Is there a Serial or part number on it somewhere?
I've looked all over the outside and all I can find is, it says Bernard on the connection Block.


----------



## Ironken (Mar 28, 2017)

roadie33 said:


> Thanks Ken,
> I found the parts I need with that part number. 057745
> 
> Now I need to figure out which Bernard Gun I have.
> ...



Thats gonna be tough.....maybe a Bernard Q 150? Try emailing a pic of the gun to Bernard tech support asking to help identify.....that's all I can think of.


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 3, 2017)

Got the parts in for the smaller spools on the Miller hub. Spring #057745 and a new retaining ring #057427.
Works great and keeps the smaller spools from sliding off the inside peg.
Welder works great. It's nice to be able to set it for thinner gauge steel.
Also cleaned it up and sanded it down, applied primer and 2 coats of Rustoleum Safety Blue paint inside and out.
Pretty good match for the older Miller Blue.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 3, 2017)

roadie33 said:


> Got the parts in for the smaller spools on the Miller hub. Spring #057745 and a new retaining ring #057427.
> Works great and keeps the smaller spools from sliding off the inside peg.
> Welder works great. It's nice to be able to set it for thinner gauge steel.
> Also cleaned it up and sanded it down, applied primer and 2 coats of Rustoleum Safety Blue paint inside and out.
> Pretty good match for the older Miller Blue.



Looking good Mike, time to put it to work.


----------

